# How to research the value of a house in Malaysia?



## Hewtft (Feb 5, 2011)

In the United States there is a service called the MLS, which real estate agents put all their sales data into. It serves as a way to find the value of a house based on comparable property sales.

Is there anything similar in Malaysia? If not, how are home valuations typically done?


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is anything close to the MLS, but you can try Malaysia Property and Real Estate for Sale and Rent to search for location to buy or rent.

Hope that helps for whatever reason/goals you want to achieve.


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

Factor that i consider before buying my 1st house:

1. Buy house only suit with your capability(income)

2. Location of the house

3. Choose your Financial Institution


----------

